# Problemi a compilare freeglut durante installazione di gnome

## Supremus

Salve a tutti

Sto installando gnome ma quando devo installare il pacchetto freeglut mi fa un errore durante la compilazione.

Io ho notato che mentre il pacchetto si prepara ad essere installato mi esce questo messaggio:

```
You do not have 'march' set your CFLAGS, this is known to cause compilation problems in freeglut-2.4.0. If the compile fails, please set march to the appropriate architecture
```

E questo messaggio è proprio quello che fa al mio caso.

Penso che devo aggiungere march a un file (penso make.conf) però prima di combinare casini preferisco chiedere a voi

grazie mille

----------

## Elbryan

Yes..

Devi aggiugere alle CFlags in /etc/make.conf "-march=<architettura del tuo procio>".

Se ci dici qual è il tuo procio si può vedere che mettere (anche se preferirei lo facesse un altro che non mi sento abbastanza esperto per poterti consigliare un'opzione ottimale).

Bauz!

----------

## Supremus

Allora ho capito giusto 

Allora il mio processore è un vecchio PIII 500MHz

attualmente il mio CFlags è

CFlags=" -02 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

----------

## Elbryan

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> Allora ho capito giusto 
> 
> Allora il mio processore è un vecchio PIII 500MHz
> 
> attualmente il mio CFlags è
> ...

 

Ora.. non so se i686 è la migliore per te (esiste anche pentium3).

Comunque mtune e march accettano le stesse keyword e quindi la tua riga può diventare benissimo:

CFlags="-O2 -march=i686 -mtune=i686 -pipe" (ho notato che hai scritto -02 .. non è "Zero2" è "O2" lettera+numero)

>ciaps<

----------

## Supremus

Ho modificato CFlags come mi hai detto te ma mi da ancora errore, sempre nella compilazione e mi esce ancora lo stesso messaggio...

sempra come che emerge non si sia accorto della modifica a make.conf

----------

## riverdragon

Cflags è scritto errato, e le impostazioni non sono ottimali. Come puoi leggere qui ti conviene impostare

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

Mi raccomando scrivi "CFLAGS" tutto maiuscolo.

----------

## Supremus

niente da fare sempre lo stesso problema....

credo che emerge non si accorga delle modifîche che faccio a make.conf

----------

## riverdragon

Postalo qui e vediamo.

----------

## Supremus

Allora all' inizio mi da ancora il solito errore

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> You do not have 'march' set your CFLAGS, this is known to cause compilation problems in freeglut-2.4.0. If the compile fails, please set march to the appropriate architecture

 

e poi nella compilazione mi da quasto errore

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] error 1

make[1] Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/freeglut/-2.4.0/work/freeglut-2.4.0

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! Error: media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0 failed.

call stack:

ebuild.sh, line 1546: called dyn_compile

ebuild.sh, line 937: called src_compile

ebuild.sh, line 608: called die

!!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant

----------

## Onip

per l'errore in compilazione devi cercare di postare un po' di linee in più.

----------

## Supremus

 *Quote:*   

> '-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use '-mtune' or '-march=' instead.
> 
> mv -f libglut_la-freeglut_cursor.o .libs/libglut_la_freeglut_cursor.lo
> 
> mv cannot stat 'libglut_la-freeglut_cursor.o': No such file or directory
> ...

 

è tutto quello che io vedo sullo schermo... spero che basti

Buon Natale

----------

## Onip

Qui hanno lo stesso problema con una versione più vecchia di freeglut e consigliano di emergere glut. O provi quello

```
# emerge -1 media-libs/glut
```

 oppure puoi tentare con la 2.4.0-r1 (attualmente ~) che, magari, risolve il problema. Oppure ancora potresti guardare su bugzilla se qualcuno lamenta il tuo stesso problema.

Byez

----------

## Supremus

allora se lancio il comando che mi hai dato te il risultato è questo

```
[ebuild N   ] media-libs/glut-3.7.1
```

----------

## Supremus

Ok sono riuscito a risolvere il problema emergendo glut

Grazie ragazzi siete fortissimi

----------

